# Game 12: Rockets @ Heat



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

<center>
Friday, November 23rd--8:00ET









Miami Heat
(2-9)

vs.









Houston Rockets
(6-6)


*Starting Lineups:*

    
vs.
    

Heat Bench:
Alonzo Mourning
Daequan Cook
Dorell Wright
Smush Parker
Mark Blount
Alexander Johnson
Christian Laettner
Dorell Wright
Earl Barron
Joel Anthony

</center>


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Taking the game thread wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy back, to the good ol days!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Yeah baby, I love these game threads. 
I don't see us winning. But if we do, then what will it be? Old avatars/Clovers/Threads/No vBookie? All of them?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Man, you went seriously old school. So when did we re-sign Christian Laettner, Wang Zhi Zhi, and Qyntel Woods?


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Flash is the Future said:


> Man, you went seriously old school. So when did we re-sign Christian Laettner, Wang Zhi Zhi, and Qyntel Woods?


LOL! I've just seen that.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

welcome to the old skool.

im feeling confident.

i like how the clover stands out when you scroll around.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

To say that this game is important would be an understatement with @ Orlando, Charlotte and Boston coming up before a 6 game western roadtrip.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Gio305 said:


> welcome to the old skool.
> 
> im feeling confident.
> 
> i like how the clover stands out when you scroll around.


Yeah, you automatically know it's a Heat fan, it's an original idea indeed.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

... If Tmac play the 2... That means he will be covering Wade? and Wade is forced to cover Tmac?


****!!!! I wanna see this game.

I bet Battier will be on Wade and Ricky D on Tmac


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Dee-Zy! You're the reason we haven't been winning! You stopped posting here!

Help support the cause by returning to posting here, and by putting a clover in your sig! 

Type in this without the space:
: lucky:


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Would i be a terrible person if i posted a vbookie event in this thread?
If so, would it still be worth it?


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Pimped Out said:


> Would i be a terrible person if i posted a vbookie event in this thread?
> If so, would it still be worth it?


Get out.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

canyoufeeltheheat said:


> Get out.


:lol:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

we don't like vBookie in these parts...


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> we don't like vBookie in these parts...


Yeah, i know. it seems weird a heat fan would PM me about this a day before y'all play the rockets.
Im not saying you should investigate who it was that told me and tar and feather him.
I'll let you guy make that decision on your own.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Sorry Pimped Out. I've got nothing. At a loss for words


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Is there like a rule that we have to do vBookie in our game threads, or is it compulsory?


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

True, I haven't been posting as much but I have been checking the board multiple times a day.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Last 5 games:

UD- 10.2 pts on 33%, 7.8 rbs

JWill- 5.2 pts on 26%, 4 ast

These two need to get out of their slump tonight.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

If we are going to win this we definately need a big game of all of our starters and the bench, I see this being a very tight one.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I find this is a very interesting match up.

Yao/Shaq obviously and Wade/Tmac

but Scola/Haslem should be quite interesting as well as Francis/Jwill, Ricky D/Wells


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Oh jeez, ESPN just pointed out what happened the last time we played the Rockets, and I trained myself to forget about it.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Shaq's body wont work with a mind trying to cash the checks damn!

Bill Walton at his best


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

I don't know which game to watch Rock vs Heat or C's vs Lakers - Depends on which Rock team shows up. Good Luck


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Diesel starting off strong


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

LONG out-let pass from Shaq to Ricky D for the throwdown.


SHAQ AGAIN!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Diesel to Davis for the dunk off the tip.

Wade to Shaq for the layup. Great start for Shaq.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Jwill dials up from down town.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JWill for 3. Hopefully thats a sign he's out of his slump.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Shaq just owned every person on the block for the Rockets.

Great move by Diesel!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Diesel and1! Good tip out by Wade.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Haslem from his spot on the wing!

14-4 Heat!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Udonis with the jumper. Great start for the Heat.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

All I have to say about Shaq's play is that he's on pace for one of his best games in years.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD40 said:


> All I have to say about Shaq's play is that he's on pace for one of his best games in years.


Yeah, he's been very active so far.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

We gotta keep it up! We've missed you Shaq!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

wade2shaq said:


> Yeah, he's been very active so far.


He's on the glass, he's on the block, he's drawing fouls, he' even starting the fast break! When he's doing that, you know he came to play.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Shaq is just making them rack up fouls like crazy!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

And he's drilling his FTs! He's 2-3!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Shaq posts up with Scola, and draws the foul. We got lucky on that one folks, it looked to me to be a foul on the Diesel.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Let's not triple team TMac....Bad move...


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

UD40 said:


> Shaq posts up with Scola, and draws the foul. We got lucky on that one folks, it looked to me to be a foul on the Diesel.


I think he pushed off as a result of being held by Scola. Normally, they call **** like that on Shaq, but it's not.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Wade will the pull-up on the baseline.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Defensive three seconds on UD.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Jwill to Wade for the easiest bucket that we'll see tonight.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Shaq with the REJECTION on Tmac!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Tmac's hot tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD40 said:


> Defensive three seconds on UD.


We have to lead the league in those. 

Nice block by Shaq.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Travel? Lot of contact there...


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Crazy posession there.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Rockets hack the lead down to 1, 19-18.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Here we go in one of those scoring droughts again.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

We've lost momentum, and need a time out. We lost the defensive instensity. And TMac's not the guy you double. Let him get his, and just try to keep Battier from making 3s off of McGrady. If he's making those jumpers, it doesn't matter if he's got 3 guys on him. He'll make it anyway.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Scola has outworked UD since he's come in the game.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Good thing UD's hitting his shots tonight.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Zo sends Scoala's shot back to Argentina.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

wade2shaq said:


> Scola has outworked UD since he's come in the game.


Which is ridiculous, considering UD's struggling. He's gotta put up more than that.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

We have to shoot the worst percentage on technical FTs is the league. I don't think we even shoot 50%.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Zo throws it down after a botched oop from Jwill to Ricky D.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

JVG is an idiot. A talent drain. This after he made a comment about our offensive numbers being ugly :lol:


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

End of the 1st quarter, 26-24 Heat.

We can't allow Shaq to cool off on the bench, the second he gets back in is when we need to keep feeding him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lets hope Wade can get his shot going in the 2nd qtr. He's been struggling there too in the last couple of games.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice pass by Wade to Zo


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Penny with the pretty jumper.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

please tell me penny isnt supposed to be marking tmac rite..?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Keep hitting those shots Penny!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

JWill with the open three!

33-26 Heat.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

jwill for 3!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great to see JWill hitting his 1st couple of shots. We need him to get out of his slump and get hot.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

JWill's hot! It's good to see that after his slump. 33-26 Heat!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

NewAgeBaller said:


> please tell me penny isnt supposed to be marking tmac rite..?


Ugh. You're probably right. Penny on TMac. Wade on Bonzi.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wade!!! OMG he makes at least one of those a game.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Dwade!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the crazy layup!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Come on Zo, that isnt your shot anymore.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Zo with the jumper :nocomment:


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Once again, the Rockets cut the lead to a bucket.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wow. We lost momentum again with one bad shot. It happens so quickly. We need another time out.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Shaq gets right back in there and draws another foul on Scola.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Yeah. But then Shaq picks up a cheap foul.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Wow, we're half way through the first half, and Shaq *just* got his first foul? When was the last time we saw something like that happen?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Ever since Blount came in we've been crap. A coicidence? I think not...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Just like the Hawks game, we're shooting great offensively while holding them to a good percentage yet we're tied.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Scola drains the J with Blount no where near him...:azdaja:


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Once again, Shaq is showing hunger.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Scola with a great pass because Blount is on him. God. I hate Mark Blount. Put Penny at PF... :curse:


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

ahah yea seriosly penny wuld play better at PF then blount. he just doesnt do ANYTHING.
n some of us thought hed be great next to shaq..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

It seems like every game Riley tries out different lineups to see if anything will work. Tonight we havent seen Smush yet we've seen Blount, who was passed over by Anthony Johnson the last game.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

NewAgeBaller said:


> ahah yea seriosly penny wuld play better at PF then blount. he just doesnt do ANYTHING.
> n some of us thought hed be great next to shaq..


At least Ricky's been doing exactly what we thought he'd do...he's been great. Blount sucks though unless he's spotting up for open Js.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Penny with the drive and the floater, nice move.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Good drive from Penny!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Scola again! Somebody please cover him!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Shaq draws another foul.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

OMG get off the court Blount. Scola's being given wide open jumpshots...


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

wade2shaq said:


> Scola again! Somebody please cover him!


He's Blount's cover...but Blount sucks...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> He's Blount's cover...but Blount sucks...


UD wasnt doing much better on him though.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Only DWade and JWill can throw lobs well on our team...


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

wade2shaq said:


> UD wasnt doing much better on him though.


UD won't leave him wide open though. There was no one near him when Blount was supposed to be covering him...


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

And one for the Diesel!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Shaquille O'Neal AND1!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Shaq and1! great ball movement that possesion.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Nice pass from UD! Much better than Blount. Remember that "Who's the scapegoat" thread SD made? It's clearly Blount, with a little bit of Smush.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Yao gets #2 called on him. Great job Diesel!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

2 fouls on Yao! That's important!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

UD's finally got his jumper back!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

UD is redeeming his ugly defense with that deadly mid-range shot.

Nice hustle by Dwyane on that one.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Broken play...time to test the luck.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Air ball! Air ball! Air ball!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Rafer's got such a pretty stroke


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

#3 on Hayes.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

I should have added vbookie to this thread...
its close now and the rockets are bound to choke down the stretch


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

But Shaq's stroke is prettier


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Yuck at that deflection...


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wade FTW! That's the 2nd amazing basket he's made tonight!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Wow!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

How the hell does he always make those types of plays?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bad foul by Penny.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Dumb foul on Penny.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Not a good foul there. Or maybe it was! Penny using that veteran savvy to determine when players are going to miss FTs.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Couldn't get a shot off. Ugh. I really dislike that. But we're up by 1!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

50-49 Heat at the half.

Entertaining half. Shaq is doing great so far!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Pimped Out said:


> I should have added vbookie to this thread...
> its close now and the rockets are bound to choke down the stretch


No one chokes down the stretch like the Heat so we'll see who lucks their way into a win.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We shot 60% and the Rockets shot 44% yet we're only up 1 at the half.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Shaq throws it down again!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Oh my...Shaq is killing it on the block!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Diesel with two buckets in a row to start the 3rd.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Alston got to the basket way too easy right there.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Shaq's been beasting Yao. But we can't let UD guard Yao. Come on JVG! You're better than that!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Don't leave Battier open to cover TMac. Jeez...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

They're gonna continue to get wide open shots if we cant stop TMAC from getting in the paint.

Diesel again!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Speachless. Shaq is amazing tonight.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Shaq with the rebound and the putback!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Block By Shaq!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Shaq Blocks Yao~~~

Standing Ovation For Shaq-


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Ricky D from down town!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

UD cannot guard Yao. We've gotta get Shaq on him.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wade with the sweet pumpfake. That's a great move.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Shaq: 20 points (8-9 fg), 8 rebounds, 3 blocks alredy.

Wade's pumpfake gets everyone.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Foul on Hayes.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Shaq's been making his FTs. He generally does against Houston.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Wade with the jumper in transition.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Guard Battier. Come on. That's inexcuable.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

shaq fouled on an alley attempt (miss).

hayes with 4 fouls.

ima go eat, this team betta be up wen i get bak :s


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We've been over 60% shooting for the whole game yet we havent been able to pull away.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Shaq's getting hammered tonight.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wade needs to take that to the hole when we're on that kind of a break. He's still not completely there.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Make a FT Ricky!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> Wade needs to take that to the hole when we're on that kind of a break. He's still not completely there.


He's a little off in all parts of his game. I guess thats expected when you're out for 6 months.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wade's missed 2 FTs in a row a lot this year. Check that...3 missed in a row.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Zo just body slammed Bonzi Wells


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Penny on Dikembe? Zo on TMac? That's a bad switch for us.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Diesel with the hook.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Shaq with the baby hook! Nice to see!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Shaq with the Kareem-like hook shot.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Travelling! DWade with the jumper to end the third! Heat up 7!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Let's finish them off in the 4th.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Shaq has 24 points, 12 rebounds, 3 blocks, 2 assists, and 2 steals. Wow. Just wow.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the jumper! Great end to the qtr.

74-67 at the end of 3.

Do we see a vintage 4th quarter from Wade? I hope so. It's been a while since we've had one of those.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

nice shots by Wade and Shaq to end the quarter....they each worked for their looks, and nailed it.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

1 more quarter left...


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Dwyaneeeeee Wade!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

DWade! With the layin!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Booo....Wade was gonna go off like crazy.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

James with the 3. Bad luck.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Shaq with the left hand!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Let's get some rebounds, can't we?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Yao commits his 4th foul! That's huge!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Blount's back in the game. God help us...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Uh oh, Blount in the game in the 4th. ..


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

That's Scola's 4th foul! Now make the FTs!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Ricky drilled them both!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Penny is doing his thing out there.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Not a good shot JWill. You've been cold ever since the 1st...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Greatt D Penny!

Bad shot JWill...


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

It's Wade time....We once again lost momentum with one bad shot...


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

heat on anutha scoring drought..


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

It seems like we can't make up for those chucks like we could in 2005-2006 anymore. Meaning...they've got to stop.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

We're -11 with Blount in the game. +14 with UD in the game. That's definitely saying something...


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Bad play coming out of a time out...Feed Shaq...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> It seems like we can't make up for those chucks like we could in 2005-2006 anymore. Meaning...they've got to stop.


We shouldnt have any chucks when Shaq's having a game like tonight. Slow it down at get him the ball.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Good shot from DWade! I haven't seen him use that in around a year!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

It's Wade's time!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Blount can't guard Scola! Take him out! But DWade is awesome


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Wade back in, lead back up


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wade's made shots like that before. But I prefer he not...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bad shot by Wade. Keep driving.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Blount...made a basket?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

And that's the only thing Blount should be doing! :clap:


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

...way to screw that one up Blount.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

UD40 said:


> Blount...made a basket?


He's never had a problem drilling jumpers. He just sucks at everything else.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

UD40 said:


> ...way to screw that one up Blount.


Exactly


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

if the heat lose wen shaqs having this game,, thats a massive STOP on any momentum.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> And that's the only thing Blount should be doing! :clap:


Just like Wade and Doleac always worked well together on the pick and roll, Wade Blount could work just as well if not better. Too bad the only way that will happen more is if Shaq or Zo get hurt and ofcourse none of us want that. But its good to know we can go to that if one of them is out for a game.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

OMG that's bull...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What a bail out call!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

wat?? foul???


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Yao wastes his 5th foul on Mark Blount :lol:


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

NewAgeBaller said:


> wat?? foul???


The foul with 1 second left on the shot clock.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Yao picks up his 5th !!!

LETS GO BLOUNT!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Flash is the Future said:


> The foul with 1 second left on the shot clock.


nah i meant it lik "WTF is that call??!! you cant be serios!!!!!"


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Blount can sure shoot though...


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wade meant to pass it to Blount I guess? Someone goofed...


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

another bail out call?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Excuse me that was a foul...He was sandwiched...


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

man scola has 18 points..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Scola again! This is crazy!

Wade with the jumper.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

DWade=Beast!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

wade2shaq said:


> Scola again! This is crazy!
> 
> Wade with the jumper.


We wouldn't have a problem if we'd just cover him...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, only Shaq's 3rd foul even though he's been guarding Yao.

And now he's got 4 just like that.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

TMac keeps missing his FTs!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the and1!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Oh ****!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Zone D is nothing when DWade is on the floor!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Udominator!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD! Great ball movement!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

UD with the open make! Great ball movement! From DWade to JWill to UD with no one around him! Our lucky charms have worked!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

UD Hits!!

Time-Out Rockets!


----------



## JoeOtter15 (Apr 22, 2005)

im sorry but the calls that wade is getting are ridiculous. battier did not even graze him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yao fouls out


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Bye bye Yao! It was nice while it lasted!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

JoeOtter15 said:


> im sorry but the calls that wade is getting are ridiculous. battier did not even graze him.


All night long they've been talking about how Wade hasn't been getting any of the calls he normally gets. He gets one and you show up?


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Yao's out. 20 sec timeout for houston.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

JoeOtter15 said:


> im sorry but the calls that wade is getting are ridiculous. battier did not even graze him.


Calls? One call my man, even Van Gundy was saying how shocked he was that Wade wasn't getting any calls.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JoeOtter15 said:


> im sorry but the calls that wade is getting are ridiculous. battier did not even graze him.


Yet the whole game JVG had been saying that Wade hadnt gotten any calls.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

UD drills the first...misses the second...but that's okay!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Sick block by Wade!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD40 said:


> Sick block by Wade!


And TMac didnt make the 3 off that bounce. Maybe our luck is changing :biggrin:


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

:cheers:

Great win!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Game over! Heat win! Finally a home win.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

the HEAT win.

1st home win of the year for the heat, 6th consecutive loss for the Rockets.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with 14 in the 4th. Our closer is back!

Shaq was amazing. 26pts on 10-12, 14rbs and 3blks.

Gotta also give credit to Ricky Davis for his D tonight. TMac was putting up big numbers on the road and we held him to 19 on 7-20.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

wade2shaq said:


> And TMac didnt make the 3 off that bounce. Maybe our luck is changing :biggrin:


It's the clovers! I'm telling you! Gio was right!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Loved the hustle by Shaq this game, i'm gonna savor that flava since I don't expect to see it often, but hopefully he keeps it up.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

That game was one of our classic Heat-like games (that might not be good word choice but let me explain). It reminded me of those games where we controled it for the most part and played well at home, one of those home games, liek that game we had last year vs the spurs, and few yrs ago against the suns, we've had many of those


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Yeah. I agree. This feels like it's the 2004-2005 season.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

never underestimate the power of superstition.:meditate:


----------



## Vivaldi (Nov 12, 2006)

its not the damn clovers, its wade....


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Gio305 said:


> never underestimate the power of superstition.:meditate:


:laugh:

1-0 with the clovers. S_D's got the next game thread for tomorrows game too. NOTHING can change Heat fans! :biggrin:


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Vivaldi said:


> its not the damn clovers, its wade....


its the good luck charm that gave the Heat, not just Wade, the win.:biggrin:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

wade2shaq said:


> :laugh:
> 
> 1-0 with the clovers. S_D's got the next game thread for tomorrows game too. NOTHING can change Heat fans! :biggrin:


HAHAHA we got it turned around! 1-0!

I DVR'd the game b/c I had to work, wanted to watch not knowing the results and accidentally looked at the bottomline of the Hawaii - Boise game. 

I'll give my thoughts after the game


----------



## Diophantos (Nov 4, 2004)

Yeah, I agree with what some guys above me said: this was the first game in a while where I felt we played like the quality teams of 04-05 and 05-06. Established Shaq on offense early, had Wade take over in stretches and late in the 4th, role players hit shots, physical defense in the paint, efficient scoring from everyone, took the ball out of TMac's hands in the 2nd half. Just a good game all around from the Heat. Hopefully many more like this to come.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JWill had 6 pts, 5 asts, 4 rbs in 45 minutes. Hit 2 3's in the 1st half then never scored again. He needs to give us more than that.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> HAHAHA we got it turned around! 1-0!
> 
> I DVR'd the game b/c I had to work, *wanted to watch not knowing the results and accidentally looked at the bottomline of the Hawaii - Boise game. *
> 
> I'll give my thoughts after the game



I hate when that happens...I get really parinoyed when I DVR the games...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Dwyane Wade said:


> I hate when that happens...I get really parinoyed when I DVR the games...


My thoughts/observations:

Shaq was just great. Active. Hustling. Working in the post and making quick moves. He seems to always step up to the challenge against the best big men, hopefully it carries over to tomorrow night versus Dwight.

Wade looked like himself again - I still think he's settling for too many jumpers and not attacking like he used to - but the response to the "and 1" when he signaled his shoulder is OK might swing my opinion. He's gotta stop gambling so much on defense - it's not Riley-like to begin with, but it's not good D in anyone's system. All the risky plays he is trying to make is going to get him in foul trouble way too much.

Penny really impressed me - I haven't gotten the chance to watch an entire game that he's played a big role in, and well, he's a great role player. His IQ on the court makes us better on both ends - he doesn't gamble and always looks to make the fundamental play. If you could put Penny's brain in Ricky's body, we'd a 3rd all-star on this team.

Ricky - I won't cross the line and say his shot selection is as bad as Toine's, but it's pretty damn close. We need him to be a gunslinger, but ****, Wade is back - give him the ball and make a play when he creates one for you.

JWill - Maybe you need to tattoo a clover on your right hand to get you out of this slump, but if we're going anywhere, we need Jason to pick up his game. 

Riley - Already cutting down to an 8 man rotation? Is it playoff time? Another DNP for Daequan, Dorell, and Smush. I'm not sure I like the idea of running a short rotation for 65+ more games, especially with an injury prone squad. My props will go to Riles face-guarding TMac for most of the game. Limited his touches as much as possible and basically kept him quiet. 

OT: Anyone else wish that the other announcer would say "Listen Jeff, that's why they fired you!" when JVG would continue to feed his strategy into every Rockets possession, only to have Adelman do the exact opposite?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Steve Francis made a huge mistake choosing the Rockets over the Heat, where he actually could have seen court time.


http://blogs.sun-sentinel.com/sports_basketball_heat/2007/11/heat-98-rockets.html

Yeah, I wonder if as he was watching JWill play and struggle 45 minutes and seeing Wade as the backup PG, Steve Francis wondered to himself: "Damn, I could have probably started for them had I signed there" as he sat on the bench with another DNP- Coach's decision.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Riley - Already cutting down to an 8 man rotation? Is it playoff time? Another DNP for Daequan, Dorell, and Smush. I'm not sure I like the idea of running a short rotation for 65+ more games, especially with an injury prone squad. My props will go to Riles face-guarding TMac for most of the game. Limited his touches as much as possible and basically kept him quiet.


Yeah, I didn't get that either. Especially on the 1st night of a back to back. We're 12 games in and I don't think we've gone more than 2 games in a row with the same rotation. Unfortunately, he doesn't seem to want to see how Dorell could fit in the rotation cause its been a while since he's played. As for Cook, I'd find minutes for him to play every night. His best asset is our biggest weakness.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

We could really use Steve Francis. Hopefully he causes more trouble and we can trade Smush for Francis *praying*


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Great win, with the starters, with the exception of JWill who needs to bring his game up, putting in big contributions. This team is messed up, how the hell do we lose to Atlanta by 3, then beat Houston by 7? Even with them on a losing streak, I still would have thought they would be closer.


----------

